# QUantums for sale in ME / NH QSW and Sedan



## emeltz (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 1988 Quantum GL-5 sedan daily driver, 1988 Quantum wagon that needs work, 1988 Quantum Synchro wagon and matching parts car. All original, much work done. Located in Fryebrug, ME on the Conway, NH border. Call or text 207-650-7900 or email [email protected] for more info and pics or see my website http://fryeburgmotors.com/1988-vw-quantum-gl-5-sedan.html


----------

